# [hardware] que os marca vuestro /proc/cpuinfo?

## zorth

hola.

os planteo una duda que tengo y a ver si es posible comparar datos. os cuento.

mi equipo es este→

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> abit nf7s 2.0
> 
> cpu amd athlon 3.0 xP barton
> ...

 

estoy usando las vanilla-sources-2.6.15 con gentoo 2005 y a todo esto, mi pregunta es:

si yo tengo en bios puesto mi micro a 197x11=2167mghz.... por que para gentoo mi micro va por encima de la velocidad que en bios marca?

este es el resultado de mi /proc/cpuinfo

```

dom ene 22 22:00:28 CET 2006

~

zorth Kronos: pts/1: 42 files 74Mb-> cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm)

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 2179.971

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4362.97

```

tambien comento, que si dejo el tema del fsb multiplicador en bios a como detecta la misma a mi micro, como amd 3000, 166x13=2158mghz, para gentoo entonces, mi micro es " autentic amd 3.0 bla bla bla " y el /proc/cpuinfo me dice que mi micro va a 2171mghz, pero sea como sea, jamas me indica la misma velocidad real o hipotetica a la que debiera ser detectado. no se tampoco, si esta pregunta tiene alguna o ninguna importancia... pero es la curiosidad mas que nada  :Smile: 

me gustaria saber si es un " problema " mio o por el contrario, a vosotros tambien os marca una velocidad de micro distinta a la real.

un saludo.

----------

## TieferFeld

Ten en cuenta que AMD..blah..blah.. 3000+ no hace referencia a la frecuencia del micro sino que es una nomenclatura adoptada por AMD para darnos una idea de su rendimiento comparativo con el modelo equivalente de Intel Pentium 4 (en este caso sería el Pentium 4 que sí que va a 3.0GHz más o menos). 

Lo de que la frecuencia no coincida exactamente con la teórica es por pequeñas variaciones en la frecuencia real del oscilador a las que no le debes dar más importancia  :Smile: 

Saludos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

Yo tengo un AMD Athlon XP 2600+:

```
 $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor    : 0

vendor_id    : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 6

model        : 8

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

stepping     : 1

cpu MHz      : 2130.646

cache size   : 256 KB

fdiv_bug     : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug     : no

coma_bug     : no

fpu          : yes

fpu_exception: yes

cpuid level  : 1

wp           : yes

flags        : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips     : 4210.68

```

----------

## artic

Pos ya esta bien de tanto amd aqui dejo la de mi centrino:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1596.197

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 3198.22

```

salu2

----------

## pAssive_gqg

Tengo un AMD Athlon 64 3000+, mi /proc/cpuinfo es la siguiente:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 12

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 2009.794

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4027.12

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp
```

----------

## aj2r

Pues aquí va mi Pentium 4 con HT:

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 3193.495

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm pni monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr

bogomips        : 6390.97

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 3193.495

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm pni monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr

bogomips        : 6383.31

```

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

MI Athlon64 a 2800+

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 12

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1997.439

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4000.64

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

```

La velocidad deberia ser 1800... pero le e subido el bus a 220... lo ke pasa eske no pasa de los 50 grados si le subo mas... pero se vuelve muy pero ke muy muy inestable... 

Tengo una ASUS K8V SE Deluxe con SATA Maxtor 160 GB....¿sabeis alguna manera de domarlo un pokito... eske si me pongo en 225... la tarjeta de red n ova... la de sonido tampoko... ahy erores de escritura... etc etc)

----------

## pcmaster

¿Domarlo? A lo mejor los problemas son precisamente por el overclicking. Ponlo a su velocidad y nos cuentas.

De todas formas, me extraña que los dos que habéis puesto los datos de vuestros AMD64 obtenéis un rendimiento inferior a los AMd de 32 bit. ¿Quizá estáis usando un Linux de 32 bit? ¿Habéis probado uno de 64?

Y es que no entiendo que, mientras en el mansaje original de este hilo, el AMD Athlon XP 3000 da 4362,97 bogomips, y el mío (un AMd Athlon XP 2600+) da 4210,68 bogomips, un AMD Athlon 64 2800+ rinda solamente 4000,64 bogomips, y un AMD Athlon 64 3000+ de  4027,12 bogomips. Sin embargo, el pentium 4 a 3,2 Ghz da un rendimiento de más de 6300 bogomips.

¿Quizá el pentium 4 es de 32 bit, y los AMD 64 no rinden al maximo por estar usando software de 32 bit?

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Utilizo gentoo de la arquitectura amd64. El problema es que kiero konseguir ke sea mas estable overclockeado (lo se es muy de noob... pero joder, un amd64 2800+ nodeberia funccionar sin problemas a 2800 Mhz, ya ke esa barrera seria la barrera entre la estabilidad y la no estabilidad

----------

## kabutor

hay q tener en cuenta q si tienes activado el amd64 cool'n'quiet los mhz bajan si no se hace nada  :Smile: 

```
 cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 47

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1005.161

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm

bogomips        : 2012.45

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

```

----------

## alexlm78

```
Eowyn ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor        : 0

vendor_id        : AuthenticAMD

cpu family        : 15

model              : 12

model name     : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

stepping          : 0

cpu MHz         : 2205.082

cache size       : 512 KB

fpu                  : yes

fpu_exception : yes

cpuid level        : 1

wp                   : yes

flags                 : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips         : 4308.99

TLB size            : 1024 4K pages

clflush size         : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes    : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

Eowyn ~ #

```

Este es el mio, y todo bien.

----------

## TieferFeld

 *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   

>  un amd64 2800+ nodeberia funccionar sin problemas a 2800 Mhz, ya ke esa barrera seria la barrera entre la estabilidad y la no estabilidad

 

 :Shocked: 

¿De dónde sacas eso?

----------

## sr_pops

 *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   

> Utilizo gentoo de la arquitectura amd64. El problema es que kiero konseguir ke sea mas estable overclockeado (lo se es muy de noob... pero joder, un amd64 2800+ nodeberia funccionar sin problemas a 2800 Mhz, ya ke esa barrera seria la barrera entre la estabilidad y la no estabilidad

 

Hola, lo que dices de que deberia de llegar a 2800Mhz dependera mucho de los componentes que tengas, y aunque consigas llegar, eso no quiere decir que sea la barrera en la estabilidad. Que un Amd64 diga que es un "2800+" lo que quiere decir es que a velocidad normal, rinde como un modelo equivalente de otra casa a 2800Mhz, pero no quiere decir que puede llegar a 2800Mhz.

En cuanto al overclock que has hecho ya, si no estoy equivocado, la placa base que tiene me parece que no bloquea el resto de buses, por lo tanto al subir el FSB del micro, estas subiendo todos los buses, lo que no es excesivamente recomendable si no se sabe muy bien lo que se hace.

Si actualemente tienes el FSB a 220Mhz, quiere decir que la RAM te esta funcionando a 440Mhz, si le subes 5Mhz mas pasa a 450Mhz y es posible que no lo aguante si no tienes componentes muy buenos.

Saludos

----------

## zorth

hola de nuevo.

es interesante ver comparativas entre la gente del gremio  :Smile: 

en mi caso, he notado inestabilidad teniendo como tenia el multiplicador y el fsb a

197x11=2167mghz

siendo el mismo, un amd 3000mghz athlon xP barton.

con las 2 gbs ddr400 kingston cl3 parece ser que tras casi 24 h. de uso donde hasta he hechado unas partiditas a algun juego, me es mas estable como lo tengo ahora, overclockeado y encima.... hasta sube menos de temperatura... alucino.  :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mar ene 24 14:33:23 CET 2006
> 
> ~
> ...

 

ahora, lo tengo en bios con interfaz activa en cpu is overclocked, con fsb 200 x 11 = 2200 mghz siendo la velocidad hipotetica de mi cpu sobre 2160 mghz, sin embargo, como veis, segun gentoo y el nucleo me indica que mi cpu no va a 2200mghz como reconoce la bios, sino 5 mghz mas... siempre, es un poco mas.... 

no le dare mas importancia

saludos y gracias por los replys  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

El AMD Athlon XP 3000+ se ha bafricado en 2 modelos: uno a 2167 Mhz con bus de 333 Mhz (333x13) y otro de 2100 Mhz con bus de 400 Mhz.

Si lo tienes a 197 Mhz de bus, y se trata del modelo de 333, aunque no fuerces la velocidad del procesador sí estás forzando el bus. Si la placa te detecta el procesador a 166 x 13 entonces lo está detectando correctamente (de hecho, el bus y la DDr rinden el doble, el bus de 400 realmente va a 200, y el de 33 a 166, haciendo dos transferencias por ciclo de reloj).

No hagas overclocking, 197 Mhz de bus es demasiado.

¡Ah! Aquí puedes ver las características de los Athlon XP:

http://139.95.253.214/SRVS/CGI-BIN/WEBCGI.EXE/,/?St=50,E=0000000000244341126,K=725,Sxi=14,Case=obj%281224%29

----------

## zorth

hola pcmaster.

efectivamente, mi micro es →

AXDA3000DKV4D	3000+	2167MHz	13x166=2167mghz.

ahora mismo, en la abit nf7s 2.0 que tengo, lo he puesto con la interfaz " cpu is overclocked ", a 200x11=2200mghz. un poquito mas rapido de lo que debiera ir  :Smile: 

sobre forzarle el bus.... pues si  :Razz: 

como he comentado, lo noto ahora mas estable que cuando juego con el fsb entre 170 a 190 y algo. a 200x11 parece ir fino tanto gentoo como cuando trasteo con vmware en xP.

espero que no casque por forzarlo como me avisas, y si ha de hacerlo... lo llorare en silencio   :Confused: 

saludos y gracias.

----------

## g0su

No comparto la opinion, 200 de fsb no es problema ni para tu bus, ni para tu placa, ni para tu memoria.

Por cierto lo importante del micro no esta en esa linea sino en la segunda, es ahi donde esta el stepping. Esa linea que has posteado solo dice especificacones tecnincas del micro, no la familia que es. Y dice que es un procesador sobremesa con PR 3000. Fabricado con 130nm con fsb 166, 512 de cache de segundo nivel = Bartolo y con temperatura limite de 85º.

Esta vieja porque no la actualizo, k7 lo tengo dejado de la mano de dios, pero te servira:

http://www.hard-h2o.com/vertema/1346.html

Un saludo

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

```
eleazar@supertux ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1799.956

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3602.37

```

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

g0su!! antes de nada felicitarte por el excelente trabajo que  hiciste con grupoemusica, gracias a el somos todos un poko mas heavys;)  :Razz:  y tmb tus guias en este foro.

Weno pos lo que decis si... la K8V SE Deluxe tiene  bloqueado los buses y solo me permite subir un bus el de 200.Hay alguna manera actualizando la bios o algo parecido de tocar eso?. Esque me deje uan pasta en el micro y en la placa y no me rinde como esperaba la verdad...weno espero sujerencias.... x cierto subirle el VCORE a 1,7 V es demasiado peligroso? Espero vuestras respuestas;)

----------

## simkin

 *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   

> Esque me deje uan pasta en el micro y en la placa y no me rinde como esperaba la verdad...weno espero sujerencias....

 

Yo también tengo un AMD64 3000+ sobre K8V SE Deluxe, estuve utilizando arch x86_64 durante un año i el septiembre pasado instalé desde zero con arch x86 (32 bits), y al menos en mi caso, el rendimiento y estabilidad han mejorado muchísimo. Por cierto que esta placa tal i como la compré jamas funcionó bien, fue necesario actualizar la bios para solventar ciertos errores esporádicos (al compilar, por ejemplo). Tras un año y pocos meses de haberla comprado, por fin funciona como toca  :Rolling Eyes:  Uso ondemand como gobernador, y a no ser que compile o codifique no subo del giga -> va mejor ahora con 32bits a 1Ghz que antes con 64bits a 2Ghz...

Alguien mas ha experimentado con ambas arquitecturas en su AMD64?

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *SiMkiN wrote:*   

> va mejor ahora con 32bits a 1Ghz que antes con 64bits a 2Ghz...

 

Si me pasara eso exigiría que me devolviesen el dinero    :Wink: 

----------

## DarkMind

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1800.450

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3602.67

----------

## flaab_0n

El mio...  :Razz: 

```

flaab@localhost ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 3

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 2813.928

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 3

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                                                                                                                    

pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pni monitor ds_cpl cid

bogomips        : 5633.23

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 3

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 2813.928

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 3

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                                                                                                                    

pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pni monitor ds_cpl cid

bogomips        : 5627.62

```

Salu2

----------

## aj2r

No sé si te has fijado flaab_0n pero te marca 2.8Ghz y tu micro es un 3.2Ghz, deberías echarle un vistazo.

----------

## pacho2

PIV a 3.06GHz:

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 3068.208

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr

bogomips        : 6094.84

 

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 3068.208

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr

bogomips        : 6127.61

```

Saludos

----------

## K2-

 *Quote:*   

> rafel@tsunami ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> ...

 

----------

## aj2r

Supongo K2- que lo tienes oveclockeao, no? Cómo va? Te da algún fallo?

----------

## K2-

Por ahora no... xD 

Le tengo FSB a 223. Lo he llegado a poner a 230 subiendo un poco el vcore; pero... me daba palo xD y al final se lo bajé un poco. Pero weno, ningún problema.  :Razz: 

----------

## pcmaster

Acabo de actualizar el kernel desde la 2.6.12-r9 a la 2.6.15-r1.

Además, he compilado (¡al fin!) para Athlon Xp y funciona sin ningún problema. Tenía el kernel compilado para Pentium III porque con las primeras versiones había cuelgues, y parecía tener algo que ver.

Tras actualizar, los bogomips han subido hasta 4266,05 (antes 4210,6 :Cool: .

----------

## aj2r

Estoy viendo algunos mensajes, en los que ponéis la información de vuestra cpu, en los que por ejemplo dice que tenéis un 3Ghz y luego os pone ~2800Mhz o ~3300Mhz y cosas así, me parece muy extraño ya que en mi portátil me marca que es un 3,2Ghz y me dice ~3200Mhz siempre, aunque le varíe la frecuencia con cpufreq. ¿Cómo es que a algunos de vosotros no os coincide la información sobre el tipo de micro y los Mhz.?

----------

## psm1984

Quizá dependa de la tecnología con la que se baja la veclocidad, mi pentium m si cambia en el cpuinfo la velocidad actual:

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 599.578

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 1200.26

```

----------

## pacho2

Debe ser algo relacionado con los overclockeos y las utilidades para bajar el reloj de la CPU y ahorrar corriente, por eso mi AMD (del que no he puesto el cpuinfo) a veces pone ~2410 y otras ~1205.

Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

Los AMD no indican la velocidad en Mhz, sino un indice de rendimiento. Por ejemplo, el AMD Athlon XP 2600+ no va a 2600 Mhz, sino que, según AMD, rinde igual que un Pentium 4 a 2600 Mhz. Realmente funcioana  2133 Mhz (el mío), aunque hay varias versiones: hay una con el bus más rápido y menos Mhz en el core.

----------

## Bill_Gates

AMD64 3500+ sobre placa ASUS AV8-SE DELUXE. 2GB DDR400 Dual Channel y 240GB de disco duro (2x120GB)

```
redox redox # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 47

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2211.361

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4425.56

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

```

Pero lo mejor de todo, es que se mantiene a plena carga (ej. compilar todo KDE) sin superar los 45ºC, con el disipador de fabrica y sin llegar a superar los 2000rpm.

El secreto: Más capacidad de proceso a menos MHz = Menos calorcito = Menos ruido = Menos estrés para mis orejas y más vida para mi sistema

Overclockear: Con un pepino así, ¿Realmente es necesario?

En resumen: Muy contento   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

Hola Bill_Gates

Curioso nick el tuyo... sobre todo usando Linux,  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Pues para ser un AMD64 3500+ (funcionando a 2211 Mhz) un rendimiento de 4425 bogomips me parece un poco bajo... o eso o AMD exagera cada vez más las velocidades al compararlas con sus "equivalentes de Intel",  porque mi Athlon XP 2600+ (2133 Mhz) me da un rendimiento de 4266 bogomips, pero... ¿no se supone que los AMD64 deberían rendir más? ¿Cómo es posible que tu AMD 64 3500+ solamente rinda un 3,75% más que mi Athlon XP 2600+? La verdad, no me cuadra mucho...

Si lo tienes compilado a 32 bit ¿has probado compilarlo a 64 bit? Quizá notases aumento de rendimiento...

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Curioso nick el tuyo... sobre todo usando Linux,   

 

Gracias, algunos se lo toman a mal. Incluso me han llegado a insultar en un chat, no tienen sentido del humor  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pues para ser un AMD64 3500+ (funcionando a 2211 Mhz) un rendimiento de 4425 bogomips me parece un poco bajo... o eso o AMD exagera cada vez más las velocidades al compararlas con sus "equivalentes de Intel",  porque mi Athlon XP 2600+ (2133 Mhz) me da un rendimiento de 4266 bogomips, pero... ¿no se supone que los AMD64 deberían rendir más? ¿Cómo es posible que tu AMD 64 3500+ solamente rinda un 3,75% más que mi Athlon XP 2600+? La verdad, no me cuadra mucho...

 

Pues mira, los MIPS son los millones de intrucciones por segundo, pero se da la circunstancia que la mayor diferencia entre un micro de 32 bits y uno de 64 es, además del número, que por cada instrucción puede realizar más operaciones, pues estas son más larga ...

En definitiva, comparar la capacidad de proceso de dos arquitecturas distintas es dificil, tanto que solo nos podemos fiar de una "prueba de laboratorio"

Precisamente mi anterior PC era un AMD XP 2600+, y depende de los paquetes, la diferencia medida en tiempos de compilación, aún usando el escritorio (antes no lo hacia) da como resultado que el AMD64 que cito es entre 3 y 5 veces más rápido que el anterior (ej. el Xorg-x11 monolitico en 12min.).

 *Quote:*   

> Si lo tienes compilado a 32 bit ¿has probado compilarlo a 64 bit? Quizá notases aumento de rendimiento...

 

El sistema está compilado a 64 bits en modo multilib (soporte a 32), precisamente lo compre por eso, por poder disfrutar de un sistema de 64 bits y sus bondades. La información que da /proc/cpuinfo es innata al micro e independiente del sistema.

De veras, independientemente de los MHz, los bogomips, flags o lo que quieras, el rendimiento, que es lo importante (y no las cifras) es notablemente superior. Lo aconsejo a aquellos que tengan la suerte poder adquirir uno.

----------

## pcmaster

Entonces te rinde bien. Es que por la poca diferencia de bogomips me extrañaba...

Por cierto, muy buena la frase de tu firma.  :Smile: 

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Mi PC es un pentium 4 a 3'4 de los primeros jejeje (model 2 <- núcleo Northwood), que tienen medio mega de cache, aunque se calientan menos que un prescott <- importante si es un portatil.

 *Quote:*   

> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family      : 15
> ...

 

Por cierto, si los bogomips no sirven para nada, ¿porque se ponen?

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *Palmax Maverick wrote:*   

> Por cierto, si los bogomips no sirven para nada, ¿porque se ponen?

 

Ojo, nadie ha dicho que no sirvan para nada, lee bien. He dicho que los mips nos sirven de mucho para comparar dos arquitecturas distintas x86 y x86_64, lo que no quita que pueda resultar una medida comparativa util entre procesadores de la misma arquitectura, y de hecho, lo es.

----------

## ps2

No se muy bien como van estas historias, pero el tema de los MIPS (millones de instrucciones por segundo) a lo mejor no está mal. Quiero decir que, no es lo mismo que un procesador pueda interpretar 32Bit simultaneamente que 64Bit simultaneamente...

----------

## pacho2

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Los AMD no indican la velocidad en Mhz, sino un indice de rendimiento. Por ejemplo, el AMD Athlon XP 2600+ no va a 2600 Mhz, sino que, según AMD, rinde igual que un Pentium 4 a 2600 Mhz. Realmente funcioana  2133 Mhz (el mío), aunque hay varias versiones: hay una con el bus más rápido y menos Mhz en el core.

 

Pero yo me refiero a la medida de GHz no al número del Athlon  :Smile: 

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Hola Bill_Gates
> 
> Curioso nick el tuyo... sobre todo usando Linux,   
> 
> Pues para ser un AMD64 3500+ (funcionando a 2211 Mhz) un rendimiento de 4425 bogomips me parece un poco bajo... o eso o AMD exagera cada vez más las velocidades al compararlas con sus "equivalentes de Intel",  porque mi Athlon XP 2600+ (2133 Mhz) me da un rendimiento de 4266 bogomips, pero... ¿no se supone que los AMD64 deberían rendir más? ¿Cómo es posible que tu AMD 64 3500+ solamente rinda un 3,75% más que mi Athlon XP 2600+? La verdad, no me cuadra mucho...
> ...

 

Los bogomips tampoco marcan el rendimiento de un procesador, si pruebas un Athlon64 verás a lo que me refiero  :Wink: 

Saludos[/quote]

----------

## FeniXhe

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 2993.404

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                                                                        

pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr

bogomips        : 5990.44

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 2993.404

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov                                                                                    

pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr

bogomips        : 5984.27

```

----------

## Tambor

/proc/cpuinfo de una máquina pequeñita...

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 33

model name      : Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 265

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1808.363

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse s

se2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm cmp_legacy

bogomips        : 3620.58

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 33

model name      : Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 265

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1808.363

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse s

se2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm cmp_legacy

bogomips        : 3616.92

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 33

model name      : Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 265

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1808.363

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse s

se2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm cmp_legacy

bogomips        : 3616.94

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 33

model name      : Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 265

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1808.363

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 1

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse s

se2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm cmp_legacy

bogomips        : 3616.94

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  4 procesadores!!!!!!!!!!!! joder pedazo de servidor ke te has montao... encima a 64 bits... joder... como debera ir el windows en esa makina....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Razz:  propongo crear otro post con rendimientos con diferentes CFLAGS en 64 bits x supuesto (en 32 supongo ke habra muuuuuuchas comparativas).Os preguntareis... por que no lo creas tu?... bien... porque no se ningun programa en wen de benchmarking global xDDD

----------

## g0su

Son dos procesadores con dual core. Si fueran 4 procesadores seria la serie 8 y no la 2.

Un saludo

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Valep fallo mio.. no sabia ke el dual core te lo reconocia como 2 procesadores   :Embarassed: 

----------

## piky

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Ten en cuenta que AMD..blah..blah.. 3000+ no hace referencia a la frecuencia del micro sino que es una nomenclatura adoptada por AMD para darnos una idea de su rendimiento comparativo con el modelo equivalente de Intel Pentium 4 (en este caso sería el Pentium 4 que sí que va a 3.0GHz más o menos). 
> 
> Lo de que la frecuencia no coincida exactamente con la teórica es por pequeñas variaciones en la frecuencia real del oscilador a las que no le debes dar más importancia 
> 
> Saludos  

 

Una pequeña aclaración, no esa nomenclatura de AMD no compara con el rendimiento del modelo equivalente de Intel explicitamente, sino que compara con el K7 core "Thunderbird", que es arquitectura Athlon con caché ya en el nucleo.

Salu2s

PiKy-   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## zietbukuel

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 47

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 2609.289

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4221.16

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

```

MSI K8N Neo4 Premium (Nforce4) Mobo, 2x512 DDR400 Dual Channel, Nucleo del proc 'Venice'...

----------

